# Performance modifications



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi! First post. Where do people post on snowblower performance enhancements and modifications? The search came up empty. I heard there was a thread about modifying the impeller to improve clog resistance. As an old gear head I can't resist modifying stuff to make it work better.


Toro 521, Tecumseh


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Yoda

The impeller mod is adding rubber wipers to the edges of the impeller to take up any gap.

My Troy was so loose I could stick my finger between the impeller and the housing.






This video is good for a before and after demo:






There are kits for sale (This is just one source): Snow Blower Impeller Blade Modification Kit

Or like some of us you can go to a farm supply store, FleetFarm, Tractor Supply, ... and just use baler belt and some bolts and washers.

.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello yoda, welcome to *SBF!!* I had a friend do the impeller mod for me last year on my oldest toro 521 but haven't had a chance to use it yet. I don't think there is a sub-forum for mods though so just post it in the toro sub-forum


----------



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies! I have a new strip of rubber from when I rebuilt the auger on my old POS single stage. Looks like it will be perfect. Good to see they can be easily attached through the chute. We get a lot of slushy snow, so this will help.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

impeller flaps & the addition of LED flood lamps are probably the 2 most common mods.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

remove the spark plug before doing the mod


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I did the impeller mod last year using some small pieces of old treadmill belt. All I can say is WOW. It really does work as well as they say. Watch out when you are drilling the mounting holes. With a normal drill and bits it's hard not to smash your trigger finger on the top part of the chute housing when the bit breaks through the impeller. As it worked out the trigger ends up right over that sharp edge at close range with no way to drill it any other way. That s' the way my Ariens is anyways and after the second or third fingernail jamming it gets a bit tender. I banged mine enough that I lost part of a fingernail a couple months later. I would have gone and bought a long drill bit if I had known how long that darned fingernail was going to bug me. 
It was worth it though, everything is better including a lot less plugging by well over 75%. :wavetowel2:Just today throwing slush and ice chunks with not one plug.


----------



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and advice. I'll be doing mine tomorrow along with a Predator conversion.


----------



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

You might also want to consider purchasing a sheet of HDPE (high density polyethylene) and lining the chute....I'm still waiting on my 1/16" sheet to arrive


yoda said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice. I'll be doing mine tomorrow along with a Predator conversion.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

WRT to the LED light upgrade........If your machine does not have an alternator people will buy an LED bicycle light and attach it to the handle bars. It is the simplest approach and most decent bike lights these days will be water proof and will not burn though batteries too fast.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

one other mod is increase the crank pulley to gain more impeller rpm. This is bit of a ya/na area as too much increase would overwork the gear box and cause early failure..where that line is at is questionable. I know their is suggested max impeller rpm out there. and also too big of increase cause clearance issue with plastic belt cover. That said, I and others here have increased pulley size and on 3 years now without any problems. I'm running 3.75" pulley and belt cover is custom made so no clearance issues there.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Geno said:


> one other mod is increase the crank pulley to gain more impeller rpm. This is bit of a ya/na area as too much increase would overwork the gear box and cause early failure..where that line is at is questionable. I know their is suggested max impeller rpm out there. and also too big of increase cause clearance issue with plastic belt cover. That said, I and others here have increased pulley size and on 3 years now without any problems. I'm running 3.75" pulley and belt cover is custom made so no clearance issues there.


Ariens use your idea on the SHO models where there is a small increase in crank pulley diameter to increase impeller rpm from 1010 to 1083. So the auger gearbox is strong enough for some additional speed. I think the limitation on how fast to drive the impeller will be the HP to maintain that speed under load from EOD snow at max bucket height without the engine bogging. My machine does not bog down under those conditions.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I put the impeller mod on my machine a couple of weeks ago, just in time for our first snow fall. It turned out to be about 4 inches of snow, then freezing rain then rain on top, so it was a pretty sloppy mess. My machine used to take slush, and toss it about 2 feet. This stuff went 15-20 with the modification, and at the street gutter, it was pumping water along with the slush. I'm very happy with the results. 

I got a 3/16 thick mud flap for 5 bucks from a truck service centre, and cut the paddles from that, but I decided to use two per blade for a total of 3/8 thick. I used a piece of wood as a template, drilled holes in it and then clamped it to the blade and drilled pilot holes. I used the same bit of wood clamped to the paddles and drilled through them, so all the holes lined up properly. I used #14 self tapping screws with a drill tip and fender washers because of the design of the impeller. It has a stiffening groove stamped in it and that would have prevented me from using bolts and nylock nuts because the would have tightened unevenly on the protruding ridge on the bottom of the blades. 

I had to trim a bit at the ends due to the bolt on chute base, and the bolts protrude into the impeller housing about 1/32, but when all was done, and a bit of a run in. they work great. Here's hoping they continue to work great.

For other giggles, I added a throttle control mechanism to the engine, a fuel shutoff valve, and changed the oil drain pipe from the stock unit that drained over the wheel clutch housing on the side of the engine, to a 5 inch extension out the back of the block that drains oil into a container, instead of my clutch. I am waiting for the performance enhancing woodpecker with a cigar decals for a finishing touch ..


----------

